# كيفية عمل ال layout فى الاتوكاد



## m_sweedy (11 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم

ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين محترفى الاتوكاد شرح كيفية عمل ال layout فى الاتوكاد وكيفية استخدامه وكيف نقوم بتثبيت البرواز الرئيسى الذى يحتوى على اسم المشروع وبياناته ومصمميه وما الى ذلك من تعليمات يجب اتباعها فى الموقع اثناء التنفيذ

وشكرا لاهتمامكم​


----------



## mazen khanfer (11 أبريل 2011)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
افتح برنامج الاتوكاد ،اسفل الشاشة من جهة اليسار توجد ايقونة layout 1 & layout 2 هذه تكون جاهزة او معرفة من البرنامج لكن الافضل تغييرها كالتالي :
ادخل على لوحة الليأوت بالضغط على اي من الايقونتين ثم قم بتعليم (selection ) لكل ما في اللوحة وامحها ثم اذهب الى ايقونة الليأوت مرة اخرى واضغط بالماوس يمين ثم قم باختيار page setup maneger اضغط modify ثم اضبط مقاس اللوحة A4 ,A3,A2 او اي مقاس تريده . بعد الانتهاء ارجع الى الليأوت وارسم الاطار بالشكل والتصميم الذي تريده داخل الليأوت .ثم اذهب الى امر RECTANGLE وارسم مستطيل داخل الليأوت ثم اذهب الى قائمة view ثم viewport ثم object ثم اختر المستطيل الذي رسمته سابقا اعمل دبل كلك داخل المستطيل للدخول الى اللوحة او دبل كلك خارج المستطيل للخروج من اللوحة 
الان اصبحت الليأوت جاهزة بقي ضبط مقياس الرسم داخل الليأوت وهذا مهم عند الطباعة بمقياس رسم محدد 
اذهب الى قائمة viewports واكتب مقياس الرسم الذي تريده ( مثلا اذا اردت مقياس الرسم 1/100 اكتب 10 في الخانة ) 

لا اعرف ان كان الشرح واضح ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## m_sweedy (11 أبريل 2011)

mazen khanfer قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> افتح برنامج الاتوكاد ،اسفل الشاشة من جهة اليسار توجد ايقونة layout 1 & layout 2 هذه تكون جاهزة او معرفة من البرنامج لكن الافضل تغييرها كالتالي :
> ادخل على لوحة الليأوت بالضغط على اي من الايقونتين ثم قم بتعليم (selection ) لكل ما في اللوحة وامحها ثم اذهب الى ايقونة الليأوت مرة اخرى واضغط بالماوس يمين ثم قم باختيار page setup maneger اضغط modify ثم اضبط مقاس اللوحة a4 ,a3,a2 او اي مقاس تريده . بعد الانتهاء ارجع الى الليأوت وارسم الاطار بالشكل والتصميم الذي تريده داخل الليأوت .ثم اذهب الى امر rectangle وارسم مستطيل داخل الليأوت ثم اذهب الى قائمة view ثم viewport ثم object ثم اختر المستطيل الذي رسمته سابقا اعمل دبل كلك داخل المستطيل للدخول الى اللوحة او دبل كلك خارج المستطيل للخروج من اللوحة
> الان اصبحت الليأوت جاهزة بقي ضبط مقياس الرسم داخل الليأوت وهذا مهم عند الطباعة بمقياس رسم محدد
> ...



شكرا لك اخى الكريم ساقوم بتجربة هذه الخطوات واخبرك بالنتيجة​


----------



## نجانجا (11 أبريل 2011)

شكراا


----------



## m_sweedy (13 أبريل 2011)

اخى الكريم مازن لقد قمت بتجربة الخطوات والحمد لله وصلت لنتيجة كويسه ولكن لى بعض التساؤلات

بعد الانتهاء ارجع الى الليأوت وارسم الاطار بالشكل والتصميم الذي تريده داخل الليأوت

هل يتم الرسم بامر RECTANGLE ام بامر Line 

ثم اذهب الى امر RECTANGLE وارسم مستطيل داخل الليأوت

يتم رسمه خارج الاطار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بقي ضبط مقياس الرسم داخل الليأوت وهذا مهم عند الطباعة بمقياس رسم محدد

اذهب الى قائمة viewports واكتب مقياس الرسم الذي تريده ( مثلا اذا اردت مقياس الرسم 1/100 اكتب 10 في الخانة ) 



ارجو توضيح هذه الخطوة ولماذا لا يتم ضبطه من Plot Scale فى page setup maneger

لاحظت ان الخصائص التى اقوم بضبطها فى Layout1 لا تنتقل الى Layout2 مباشرة معنى ذلك انى سأقوم بضبط كل Layout على حده؟؟؟؟​


----------



## m_sweedy (13 أبريل 2011)

نجانجا قال:


> شكراا



اللينك غير واضح

شكرا لك​


----------



## mazen khanfer (13 أبريل 2011)

اخي الكريم رسم الاطار يتم بكافة اوامر الرسم التي تريدها سواء كانت line or rectangle or circle or..............etc
ولكن يجب التوضيح بانك بعد الانتهاء من رسم الاطار يجب ان ترسم مستطيل مرة اخرى داخل الليأوت ليكون هو حدود لوحتك او حدود شاشة رسمتك .
اما بالنسبة لمقياس الرسم فان امر plot scale الموجود في page setup هذا يتحكم بمقياس الرسم للوحة ككل بما فيها الاطار (ونحن لا نحتاج له لانه قمنا بضبط مقاس الورقة مسبقا A4 OR A3 OR A2....) اما مقياس الرسم الموجود في VIEWPORT يتحكم بمقياس الرسم داخل حدود رسمتك فقط(المستطيل الثاني الذي قمت برسمه) 
بالنسبة لسؤالك الاخير خصائص الليأوت لا تنتقل تلقائيا الى غيرها ولكن يمكنك عمل COPY لاي ليأوت لتوفير الوقت


----------



## m_sweedy (14 أبريل 2011)

mazen khanfer قال:


> اخي الكريم رسم الاطار يتم بكافة اوامر الرسم التي تريدها سواء كانت line or rectangle or circle or..............etc
> ولكن يجب التوضيح بانك بعد الانتهاء من رسم الاطار يجب ان ترسم مستطيل مرة اخرى داخل الليأوت ليكون هو حدود لوحتك او حدود شاشة رسمتك .
> اما بالنسبة لمقياس الرسم فان امر plot scale الموجود في page setup هذا يتحكم بمقياس الرسم للوحة ككل بما فيها الاطار (ونحن لا نحتاج له لانه قمنا بضبط مقاس الورقة مسبقا a4 or a3 or a2....) اما مقياس الرسم الموجود في viewport يتحكم بمقياس الرسم داخل حدود رسمتك فقط(المستطيل الثاني الذي قمت برسمه)
> بالنسبة لسؤالك الاخير خصائص الليأوت لا تنتقل تلقائيا الى غيرها ولكن يمكنك عمل copy لاي ليأوت لتوفير الوقت




شكرا لك اخى الكريم على متابعتك واجابتك وساقوم بالتدريب على الامر اكثر من مرة للالمام به جيدا
​


----------



## كيتوفان (14 أبريل 2011)

متشكر بالفرسيه مرسى بورتا جنتى


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (15 أبريل 2011)

بالله كيف ادخل مقياس الرسم عن طريق viewport


----------



## m_sweedy (15 أبريل 2011)

م / السيد الجبالى قال:


> بالله كيف ادخل مقياس الرسم عن طريق viewport



م/السيد 

انا حاولت فعلا ومش لاقى مقياس الرسم فى viewport

لذلك نرجو الافادة
​


----------



## mazen khanfer (15 أبريل 2011)

يوجد قائمة في الاتوكاد اسمها viewport (مثل قائمة draw or modify ............... ) 
اعمل دبل كلك داخل اللوحة ثم ادخل مقياس الرسم الذي تريده في المربع من قائمة فيوبورت 

واي سؤال انا جاهز


----------



## m_sweedy (15 أبريل 2011)

mazen khanfer قال:


> يوجد قائمة في الاتوكاد اسمها viewport (مثل قائمة draw or modify ............... )
> اعمل دبل كلك داخل اللوحة ثم ادخل مقياس الرسم الذي تريده في المربع من قائمة فيوبورت
> 
> واي سؤال انا جاهز




شكرا لمتابتعك للموضوع اخى الكريم

انا بادخل فعلا على القايمة وبجرب كل الاختيارات الموجودة فيها ولكن لا يؤدى ايا منها الى ادخال قيمة مقياس الرسم

​


----------



## mazen khanfer (16 أبريل 2011)

اخي الكريم هذه صورة توضح كيفية ادخال مقياس الرسم من قائمة viewport 
لاحظ ان المستطيل الداخلي فعال يعني لازم تعمل دبل كلك داخله حتى يتفعل


----------



## freemanghassan (17 أبريل 2011)

أخي تستطيع (أيضاً) إدخال المقياس من أيقونة في أسفل شاشة برنامج الأوتوكاد .... إلى اليسار قليلا من الأيقونة المسماة AutoCAD Classic

وطبعا قبلها مثلما ذكر الأستاذ mazen khanfer بضرورة أن تكون بوضعية الـ Model Space وليس الـ Paper Space


حياك الله


----------



## m_sweedy (17 أبريل 2011)

mazen khanfer قال:


> اخي الكريم هذه صورة توضح كيفية ادخال مقياس الرسم من قائمة viewport
> لاحظ ان المستطيل الداخلي فعال يعني لازم تعمل دبل كلك داخله حتى يتفعل



شكرا لك اخى الكريم لقد استطعت الوصول اليها من خلال عمل Right Click اى مكان فى شريط الادوات واختيار اظهار شريط الادوات viewport وقمت بادخال مقياس الرسم

ساتابع القيام بالامر واسمح لى ان اعود اليك ان احتجت الى النصيحة

شكرا لك اخى الكريم​


----------



## m_sweedy (17 أبريل 2011)

freemanghassan قال:


> أخي تستطيع (أيضاً) إدخال المقياس من أيقونة في أسفل شاشة برنامج الأوتوكاد .... إلى اليسار قليلا من الأيقونة المسماة autocad classic
> 
> وطبعا قبلها مثلما ذكر الأستاذ mazen khanfer بضرورة أن تكون بوضعية الـ model space وليس الـ paper space
> 
> ...



الف شكر اخى الفاضل ساقوم بتجربة هذه الطريقة ايضا لكن هلى هى متوفرة فى اتوكاد 2006​


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (8 مايو 2011)

بارك الله بيكم علة هذه المعلومات


----------



## noor-noor (11 فبراير 2012)

شكرا ع الشرح


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (28 أبريل 2012)

شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## حيدر ناصر (28 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على الاجابه الواضحه


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (2 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً*وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك *


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 مارس 2013)

شكرا للاستاذ مازن على التوضيح


----------



## eng.ali fikry (8 سبتمبر 2013)

اخى العزيز 
اريد لو فى الموديل فى layout


----------



## naseraddin (29 نوفمبر 2015)

*كيفية عمل تخطيط لوحة الرسم*

مهندس مازن الله يعطيك العافية زكاة العلم تعليمه ومشكور على الرد وتوصيل الفائدة للاخرين


----------

